
Twister: P2P micro-blogging with accounts on the blockchain and messages in DHT - oleganza
http://twister.net.co
======
quack
What is the motivation of twister over bitmessage + namecoin. Namecoin is
already a decentralized authorization/registration crypto network and
bitmessage is a POW based P2P messaging system. The use of DHT seems novel,
and it may be interesting to see if the bitmessage community had a reason not
to use it.

I'm not trying to attack the idea. I just want to understand what novel work
is being done here. Cheers.

~~~
johnchristopher
>What is the motivation of twister over bitmessage + namecoin.

Bitmessage is to mail what twister is to twitter ?

~~~
quack
Bitmessage is for any messaging system. You can broadcast (twitter), send
private message (email), or start a channel (IRC). The key in bitmessage is
that to send a message you have to do a POW according to the size of the
message you are sending.

Even then you still have massive data bloat problems, which I dont see DHT
alone solving.

~~~
kaoD
Reading Bitmessage broadcasts requires following the user, so you can't see
replies if you're not subscribed to the replying user. Twister feels more like
Twitter, including searching, hashtags, etc.

Though I guess you could leverage BM's protocol and infrastructure to do that
too (broadcasts are public you'd just have to filter the noise).

------
kaoD
I can't find the whitepaper anywhere! Am I missing it?

EDIT: it's under "Development" at the menu (I thought it was just a dropdown!)

[http://arxiv.org/abs/1312.7152](http://arxiv.org/abs/1312.7152)

------
fidotron
Erm, wow. Mind blown, even if post-Telegraph the reflex is to assume the
crypto is somehow broken.

I guess we're starting to see bitcoin acting as a source of inspiration for
others with increasingly amazing results. Namecoin is obviously the main
project in that category, but I wonder what other applications of these
concepts will emerge.

------
stormbrew
Interesting. Rather than a coin resulting from the block chain you get the
right to inject advertising. I'm not sure that will work as well (but partly
just because it doesn't inspire me to mine), but it's an interesting avenue.

~~~
DennisP
"Developers must not implement hiding of spam messages"...I can't see that
working out at all. Namecoin's solution of just paying currency to the miners
seems safer.

Lots of other interesting ideas here though.

~~~
stormbrew
Agreed. I haven't looked hard enough to know, but is it possible you could
trade this opportunity for coin elsewhere? Still, the fact that it relies on
good will on the client's part is really problematic. But it is good that
people are experimenting with different rewards even so, I think.

------
johnchristopher
It seems like once complete (more polished and easier to "get running") it
might be, to casual users, more portable than tent.io regarding user data.

